# Bride of Portable Hole



## Dextra (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey all,

Yes, I know, April 1st has come and gone, but I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still working on the layout of this year's Portable Hole Full of Beer book- Bride of Portable Hole- the Book of Neurotic Fantasy.  

I'm at page 117 (!!!), and am about half-way through.  Why's it so big?  Does size really matter?  Well, I've combined the original Portable Hole with Son of Portable Hole, updating everything to 3.5 Edition rules and adding new content.  I've finished the Prestigeless Classes chapter, including the ever-popular Field Chef and the new Pony Girl.  I've finished the Feats chapter, including "Anatomically Over-Endowed" aka "My Face is Up Here".  I've finished the Encounters which includes our Orc & the Pastry sequels and of course Himover, the Flaming Poodlemancer of Underdark.  The monsters are all done- even the Dire Rhea and the Dead template.  The Equipment and Alchemy chapter is done, with Drinking Games, and a special teaser exerpt from ENArmoury: Chainmail Bikini.  The review of the upcoming D&D inspired reality shows is complete, including the "Meet your new Mommy" where a spider/demon queen and halfling goddess of the hearth trade places.  PickUp Lines for Horny Gamers, done.

Behind me, our houseguests are playing the card game that we're including: "Beaver Hunt". 

"All" that's left to do is the Spells, Magic Items, some more Reviews, and maybe the Gamer Purity Test, designate some Open Content, write up what will probably turn out to be the biggest OGL seen in some time, and speed it off to our friends over at RPGNow.  Oh yeah, and maybe spend some time with those houseguests, eat, sleep, etc.  In other words- I'll be happy if it's up Monday.   

When we release this bad boy, it'll be free, although we'll also have a print version available through RPGNow for sale.  Stay tuned.  Sorry about the delay.  I'm sure you'll love it!


----------

